# Rememberance Day for Serving Members



## ballz (10 Nov 2009)

What is the word for serving members on Rememberance Day? I literally have no clue what the rules are.

Is it:

1. Serving members MUST wear their DEUs on Rememberance Day?
2. Serving members SHOULD (out of tradition, making it disrespectful not to) wear their DEUs on Rememberance Day?
3. Serving members CAN (have the option, but it's not disrespectful not to)
4. Serving members just simply CAN'T wear their DEUs on Rememberance Day?

Or is there something I missed?


----------



## helpup (10 Nov 2009)

ballz said:
			
		

> What is the word for serving members on Rememberance Day? I literally have no clue what the rules are.
> 
> Is it:
> 
> ...



There is many things you have missed.........


----------



## Michael OLeary (10 Nov 2009)

ballz,

Judging from your profile, I will assume you mean for members (such as ROTP students) who may not be under any specific instructions to parade somewhere on Remembrance Day as part of a unit.  I would suggest that you wear your DEU and attend a Remembrance Day parade at the local cenotaph.


----------



## ballz (10 Nov 2009)

Michael O'Leary said:
			
		

> ballz,
> 
> Judging from your profile, I will assume you mean for members (such as ROTP students) who may not be under any specific instructions to parade somewhere on Remembrance Day as part of a unit.  I would suggest that you wear your DEU and attend a Remembrance Day parade at the local cenotaph.



You assumed right.

By local cenotaph you mean like, a local Rememberance Day ceremony right? Or do you mean one at my local CFS? I should wear the uniform to the ceremony and come home and take it off correct?


----------



## Michael OLeary (10 Nov 2009)

There may be a ceremony at your local base, otherwise attend any local ceremony.

Service members are welcome at their messes and at Legions in uniform after the ceremonies.  Stopping (and/or drinking) in other establishments is increasingly under local commanders' limitations, and starting to be less supported as isolated incidents of excess make poor PR.

There's no need to wear your uniform afterwards unless you have other official duties.


----------

